# Ovulation pains



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I was wondering do any of you get severe ovulation pains? I used to get them when i was on clomid, i have been off this since oct but ths month in particular im in agony. Should i ring Dr McManus for advice.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

HI Jilly hen sometimes i get really bad pains in my side mid-cycle. In fact last month i was in agony, was really bloated and was sometimes sore to walk. I think you should definatley mention it to the doc next time your there. I know i m def gonna mention it. It doesnt happen every month for me tho - only occasionally. I have read that cysts/endo can cause pain mid-cycle. Not sure if that would apply to yourself. 

By the way - had first experience of trying to contact RVH on the phone - what a nightmare - it wouldnt take you to be in an emergency!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanx Carly.

We arent due to go to the rfc until we get our letter to start the treatment. When i did say to Dr McManus that my periods where heavy she said to contact her, so far i havent done that even tho they have been horrendous.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Well i think you should contact her anyways - it wouldnt do any harm


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Will see hows the next one is and contact her then. Im still having the pains only not as strong :-(


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Awk you poor thing - hopefully they will get it sorted out for ya


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
I have always had bad ovulation pains but this past few months have been very bad and we even had our first natural BFP last month after lots of baby dancing    sadly it didnt last but its definately time to get busy


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Boboboy

I never had them till i started on clomid last year. The past 3 months they have been horrendous even after my ovulation dates. Do you think i should ring the rfc to speak to the comsultant?

Jillyhen


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Are you having your follicle tracking with scans now that you are on  the clomid ?  What dose of it are you taking ?
Me and clomid ever saw eye to eye - it just did not agree with me at all but it did produce 4 follies on a high does - my doctor then decided to lower the does to 50mg for 3 days only.  
I then changed to puregon but did not have follie tracking with scans to back this up so not sure what the difference it did for producing follies.

You really need to be having scans to check what is going on when taking clomid as they may need to adjust your dose


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi boboboy

Dr McManus put me off the clomid when we first had our initial appt in the rfc in october. When i was on that i had the pains, i was never aware of them before that.
Clomid didnt agree with me either made me feel depressed and could have ate myself out of house and home..
My Af is due 2moro will see how this one goes n if its bad i will ring her..
Jillyhen


----------

